# Police Officer Thomas Wortham IV



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Thomas Wortham IV

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Chicago Police Department
Illinois*
End of Watch: Wednesday, May 19, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 30
*Tour of Duty:* 3 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, May 19, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Handgun
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed
Officer Thomas Wortham was shot and killed after identifying himself when four suspects attempted to rob him while he was off duty at 11:25 pm.

He was visiting his father's home to show him pictures from the previous week's Police Week activities that he attended in Washington, DC. As he was leaving, four men approached him and attempted to rob him of his motorcycle. Officer Wortham drew his service weapon and fired at the suspects, but was fatally shot.

His father, a retired Chicago police officer, witnessed the shooting from his window. He exited the house exchanged shots with the suspects, killing one and seriously wounding another. The remaining two suspects fled in a vehicle, but were taken into custody the following day.

Officer Wortham was a military veteran who had recently returned from his second tour of duty in Iraq. He had served with the Chicago Police Department for three years.
Agency Contact Information
Chicago Police Department
3510 S. Michigan Avenue
Chicago, IL 60653

Phone: (312) 746-6000

_*Please contact the Chicago Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Wortham


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Officer, you will be missed.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

